# Rescue to the Rescue



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Last weekend Golden Bond (Oregon) took in ten goldens from Inland Empire Rescue in Spokane. IEGRR is in the throes of a serious foster home shortage and has stopped all intake for the time being. If anyone lives anywhere near Spokane and has ever considered fostering, they could sure use your help

The bios of the ten dogs give a pretty average rundown of really disheartening reasons for getting rid of a senior dog (with a couple of valid ones). Who could give up these faces?

Golden Bond Rescue of Oregon - Golden Bond Rescue To The Rescue!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

BUMPING UP-

God bless Golden Bond for taking these dogs. 

I use to help one of the NC GR Rescues with Intake, I could NEVER understand why anyone would give up their dog. There were a few situations where it was absolutely necessary and we were happy to help. 

I hope they all find wonderful loving homes.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed that all these lovely dogs find wonderful homes. A big thank you to all that helped. Had a good laugh reading about how Buster can open drawers and help himself to treats.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up. Love all the seniors especially teddy.


----------



## BlindBabyBoy<3 (Nov 5, 2011)

They all look to be such wonderful dogs, i hpe they get the families they deserve very sson x


----------

